# DMCC regulations and resignation



## Amy1987 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello,

I am working since 1 year and 11 months in as Porject manager company inside DMCC with a limited contract.
I have resigned with regular letter my employer has signed and stamped but, after one day, he has verbally communicated that, effective immediately, I was suspended from my role and and he is denying me to access the premises. He took away my laptop but he gave me no written communication.
He is answering in russian to my english emails ( always in russian and not in english, as half of my family is russian like him) and he is refusing any official communication of his decision. I have reason to believe he wants to sue for absconding or anything like that since he looks keen on doing anything to damage me.
I would appreciate really a lot these clarifications:

- Can I rise a complain against him and can I obtain the immediate cancellation of my visa so that I can join the new employer?
- Can he apply the 45 days penalty?
- Should he pay my last month of notice salary if my visa is canceled before? 
- should he pay my balance leave days?
- my contract has a clause mentioning clearly I am entitled to an end of service after 1 year, but I read DMCC has no gratuity for limited contracts: am I entitled to any gratuity at the end?
-can he really sue me after for damages? yes, I will not complete a project I have been in charge but I have simply given the notice my contract is stating.

Thank you so much for your support.


----------

